# Dusk Woods (HS)



## sherief83 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Vi Friends,
Wanted to share this little piece that I enjoyed making. I started it last Sunday and worked on it during midnights only until today (Sunday). I wanted the piece to have a bit of quietness natural dusk woods feel to it.

Hope you guys really enjoy it and comments are very welcome as usual!


----------



## vrocko (Jul 3, 2011)

I have watched and listened to a few of your compositions. I have to say its very inspiring. without revealing too many of your tricks I would love to know how you approach a cue? For example on the "Pomp And Circumstances" piece it flows so well.


----------



## OB.one (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Sherief,

Just listened your lovely piece of music, very inspiring.
The mock-up is also nicely done.
It reminds me Claude Debussy and his freedom in writing, music constantly moving ...

Just wanted to know a little about the composition writing process.
First have you sketched your piece on a few staves, begin at the piano then orchestrate or have you directly all composed and orchestrated at the same time in your daw ?
Are you using Sibelius as a composing tool ? ...

Thanx for the infos if you have little time.

Beautiful piece again !

Best Regards from Paris

Olivier


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 3, 2011)

Wondrous!!!!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 3, 2011)

vrocko @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> I have watched and listened to a few of your compositions. I have to say its very inspiring. without revealing too many of your tricks I would love to know how you approach a cue? For example on the "Pomp And Circumstances" piece it flows so well.





OB.one @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> Hello Sherief,
> 
> Just listened your lovely piece of music, very inspiring.
> The mock-up is also nicely done.
> ...



Thanks for listening Vrocko and Olivier! I have many ways but basically I play either melody or melody with progression or a Rhythm that will define the piece. Once that's set, I'll orchestrate straight in Logic since all I've doing lately is midi mockups.

I'll use whatever sound that I thought about when the idea came. Usually I'll get ideas in a string form or woodwinds or brass forms. Rarely piano Unless I'm writing for the instrument. Ofcourse there is many more details but the ideas that comes to me usually aren't that complicated and come very quickly. its orchestrating it is the very challenging work and that requires focus...serious Focus until you get where you want it. 



maraskandi @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> Wondrous!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 3, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## jlb (Jul 4, 2011)

This is really nice, is it HS gold or diamond?

jlb


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 4, 2011)

sherief83 @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> I wanted the piece to have a bit of quietness natural dusk woods feel to it.



I think you've achieved your goal admirably.
It's great and I don't need to know what you used to product it because I'm unlikely to write anything like this. 'just wish the audio was in higher resolution.

Thanks for sharing

Kind Regards

Ray


----------



## musicpete (Jul 4, 2011)

I really liked this music! The composition is good, the orchestration more than adequate and the actual sampled production top notch! Bravo! I enjoed this a lot! Thank you!

Is there any chance of you sharing a lossless version and/or score with us? That would be awesome!


----------



## SvK (Jul 4, 2011)

Sherief ...

You were born 100 years to late 
Very, very Impressive....but I do yearn for some sort of center, some sort of payoff, a destination finally reached....

Of course the music I write is the polar opposite to this...haha

I feel guilty even criticizing since this is such a beautiful flow of serious music, something I wish I could conceive, but towards what or where does it flow?.......

@4.03 is what I as the listener sense is trying to be the central theme: C, F, Eb, Db, B....but to my ears it sounds like half a theme. Don't get me wrong I do realize this approach is also what provides that "sense of wonder"......

this is great great stuff!


best,
SvK


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 4, 2011)

Whar a beautiful music, Sherief! I love this kind of compositions.

Great!


----------



## ricother (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice harmonies, beautiful sound and... echoes of Debussy. What else do I need?

o-[][]-o


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 4, 2011)

RiffWraith, germancomponist, ricother

Thank you guys for listening I'm very happy you all enjoyed it!!

jlb, Thanks for listening! I used Hollywood strings Diamond. Used The patches that require expression and modulation to work. 

rayinstirling, musicpete

Thanks for listening guys. I will update the thread with an mp3 link i just need to get time to export. maybe when play3 comes out since everything takes so long to Load.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 4, 2011)

SvK @ Mon Jul 04 said:


> Sherief ...
> 
> You were born 100 years to late
> Very, very Impressive....but I do yearn for some sort of center, some sort of payoff, a destination finally reached....
> ...



Thanks for listenign Svk,
and yes I wish I could've lived 100 years ago..lol :mrgreen: 

I think I understand what your looking for. But your Misunderstanding the piece. This is a free expression flowing impressionistic piece that follows the examples of Debussy and Ravel's free form. A cue in the middle of the score if I should better describe it in our current times. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 4, 2011)

I enjoyed it, well done.
I remember Pomp And Circumstances, such a wholesome piece. I hope that vst bridge isn't giving you an aweful time


----------



## mducharme (Jul 4, 2011)

Really enjoy your pieces - very well thought out and detailed orchestration.


----------



## adg21 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is really great.
HS really nice too, woodwinds are beautiful too, is that Vienna SE?


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful and natural. I enjoyed the flow and imagery. Would love to hear what would comes either side of it, if it were part of a larger piece.
Mahlon


----------



## james7275 (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely Incredible! o=?


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow what a feast for the ears! Love it!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 5, 2011)

Casalena, mducharme, Mahlon, james7275, Andrew Christie

Thanks guys! I'm very very happy you all enjoyed it!! 

Casalena:the bridge was crashing all the time because of play2. I'm so looking forward to play3 any min now. 

adg21, thanks for listening. woodwinds are both vsl and ewql's Gold woodwinds. I was actually very pleased with the alto flute especially from the ewql.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent writing Sherief!


I really enjoyed your music and yes it does pay tribute to the masterful Debussy and Ravel. 

Just beautiful writing and an excellent mock-up! Very realistic. Hollywood Strings sounds excellent here. Specially the Violins which have previously sounded not so great in other demos. 

Excellent use of VSL woodwinds. They are beautiful. 


Really amazing writing. Top-notch! Beautiful and poetic!


Regards

Tanuj.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 8, 2011)

vibrato @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> Excellent writing Sherief!
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed your music and yes it does pay tribute to the masterful Debussy and Ravel.
> ...



Thanks Tanuj! glad you enjoyed it!


----------

